# What a cesspool



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.

Um no.

Well maybe the non political forums will be interesting.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 19, 2019)

Chicken.....


----------



## boedicca (Feb 19, 2019)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots, but it's rather doubtful.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Welcome to USMB.
> 
> I hope you've had all of your shots, but it's rather doubtful.



Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Chicken.....




Now you have definitely convinced me to participate in a cesspool with your third grade attempt to label me as a coward for not doing what you want me to do.

Not


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2019)

The Flame Zone is for the crazies but they are not as crazy as those in politics..Dey be institutionalized..


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 19, 2019)

This board is easy to get along in. Everybody's super friendly. Nobody ever argues. You'll change a lot of minds. Then you'll wake up  with sticky pj bottoms.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> This board is easy to get along in. Everybody's super friendly. Nobody ever argues. You'll change a lot of minds. Then you'll wake up  with sticky pj bottoms.




"top poster" Moonglow may make YOUR pj bottoms sticky, but he won't do so to mine.


----------



## xband (Feb 19, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken.....
> ...



My long time white friend drove my white pickup into a cesspool three years ago. That was the day I gave him my white pickup and bought a new blue pickup because blue was my High School Color. I get strange looks for driving a blue pickup but that is life. Red was the school color of the hated school but that was 50+ years ago and why I did not buy a red pickup.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > This board is easy to get along in. Everybody's super friendly. Nobody ever argues. You'll change a lot of minds. Then you'll wake up  with sticky pj bottoms.
> ...


Like hell I won't!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 19, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Chicken.....


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> 
> Um no.
> 
> Well maybe the non political forums will be interesting.


If you think the political forums are whacky, try the religion one, that's where the real loons are.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2019)

And if you like to insult nignags, try the race relations forum.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> ...




Um yeah I've little interest in arguing with people about a matter of faith.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

Taz said:


> And if you like to insult nignags, try the race relations forum.




I don't particularly discriminate when it comes to insulting people.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2019)

If you want to wail on Messikins, there's always the immigration forum.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 19, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > MoneyShaker said:
> ...



It's a heavily Amish leaning forum anyway.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 19, 2019)

aaronleland said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Don't let the Amish saying  " we don't believe in using technology" fool you, what they REALLY mean is " we don't believe in PAYING for technology"


----------



## OldLady (Feb 19, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> 
> Um no.
> 
> Well maybe the non political forums will be interesting.


Haven't we met somewhere before?  Well, welcome anyway.  Have a drink.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 19, 2019)

OldLady said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> ...



  Stop with the Jim Jones coolaide fer fuks sake!!
You keep killing all the new members!!


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2019)

And the moderators here are itching to erase your posts and ban you for a week, and are a tad like doctors, they think they’re god, but without the education, if any.


----------



## Taz (Feb 19, 2019)

And the mods hate it when you diss mooselimbs or Russia.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> And the moderators here are itching to erase your posts and ban you for a week, and are a tad like doctors, they think they’re god, but without the education, if any.



When I said I didn't discriminate when making fun of people. That wasn't entirely true, I don't make fun of the mentally ill. That's my line.


----------



## Votto (Feb 20, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken.....
> ...



Racist


----------



## petro (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome to the jungle...

 
Learn to live like an animal in the jungle where we play....


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 20, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > And the moderators here are itching to erase your posts and ban you for a week, and are a tad like doctors, they think they’re god, but without the education, if any.
> ...


So you dont pick on leftists?
You sound boring


----------



## mdk (Feb 20, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. You’ll find some gems here, but this mine is mostly coal.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 20, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well, I believe they are willfully stupid rather than mentally ill, but I concede that it is possible that they are simply mentally ill and therefor my statement about not making fun of the mentally ill is not true.


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


He means he won't pick on you.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > MoneyShaker said:
> ...




is tnharley mentally ill? If not he'd certainly be picked on my be if he gave me reason to do so.


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Harley is mentally ill, he voted for Trumplethinskin. But you can still pick on him, no problem.


----------



## MoneyShaker (Feb 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...




Ah , I see, and I suppose your vote for Hillary Clinton attests to your mental acumen as well as your prowess as a man? GTFO of here with that bullshit, that's precisely why I won't venture into the politics subforums.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 20, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I certainly have my moments. But they are rare


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 20, 2019)

Taz said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...


You must be mentally ill. You obviously have a problem with reality.


----------



## Taz (Feb 20, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > MoneyShaker said:
> ...


I’m a Libertarian. Wouldn’t vote for Hilarity.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> 
> Um no.
> 
> Well maybe the non political forums will be interesting.



Sttab! Where ya been son! Welcome back.


----------



## Aponi (Feb 26, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> The Flame Zone is for the crazies but they are not as crazy as those in politics..Dey be institutionalized..


How sweet moon piss


----------



## beautress (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome to USMB< Money Shaker. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Not _so _rare.

You make me laugh, a lot.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 28, 2019)

Will OP be back, or no?


----------



## caddo kid (Feb 28, 2019)

MoneyShaker said:


> Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> 
> Um no.
> 
> Well maybe the non political forums will be interesting.




as long as you're a right wing nut Trump ass kisser you will like it here. Welcome


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> MoneyShaker said:
> 
> 
> > Been reading for a few days, thinking about wading in.
> ...



Not so.

People only come here for the sex.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 28, 2019)

Mindful said:


> People only come here for the sex.




 Remember, though, you promised not to tell with whom.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > People only come here for the sex.
> ...



I'm rather spoilt for choice. Though some folks blatantly flaunt their wares.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 1, 2019)

Already banned? That was quick. Jake must have found out that forums where he's welcome aren't any fun, and keeps trying to come back here.


----------

